# Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...?



## podd (24 Feb 2006)

Which areas of Co.Donegal are most people investing in at the moment?

And which areas of Co.Donegal are most avoiding?

Thanks...!!


----------



## extopia (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

Most people are not investing in Donegal, as far as I can see!

Letterkenny is the only town with a reasonably active property market and significant inward migration, although it's nice to see that some of the near-abandoned villages in SW Donegal such as Mountcharles and Dunkineely are also being repopulated by immigrants.

Planning compliance (and enforcement) in Donegal is appalling so if you're buying anything, especially a one-off, try to check the original planning application carefully before you get too involved with the solicitors.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

The Dunfanaghy area is very popular and indications are that new development will be curbed in the coming years.  Very popular with the Yellow Reg Brigade.

I find it amazing that there has been so much development in Letterkenny-there appears to me to be little to attract people to the area in terms of employment prospects and LYIT finds it harder and harder to attract students each year.  I say this as someone who is now a Letterkenny ex-pat.

When you look at relative prices and recent growth, prices may appear atractive, but there are good reasons for that (infrastructure, higher than average unemployment and lower disposable incomes etc.)


----------



## extopia (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

I'm more familiar with the SW Donegal area. A couple of observations...

Properties there tend to stay a long time on the market. Often the asking price will be unrealistic at first, what's happened in the past while is that the market has eventually caught up with the asking price (after, say, a year or so.) Vendors seem reluctant to negotiate downwards, they seem to prefer to wait.

Estate Agents in Donegal seem to operate an informal Multiple Listing Service - if a property is on the market it sometimes seems any Agent can get you a viewing. That's a good thing, because if you're out viewing properties with one agent he or she can usually arrange to get you in to a property on someone else's books. If only it were like that in all areas!

The market is definitely skewed towards new builds, so you can often find excellent prices (comparatively speaking) for older houses. Especially in villages or small towns. The locals are rarely interested in these.


----------



## Virginiaman (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

for investment try near Ballyliffen, really booming at minute with golf club there, high summer rents available esp also lots of weekend rentals all year round as 4 or so hotels all booked nearly year round for weddings, not great for long term tenants though - hit or miss


----------



## podd (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

Thanks for all the info...!!

I'm not really up on all the lingo... what's the Yellow Reg Brigade?


----------



## podd (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

And what about areas near Strabane, but still in Co.Donegal...?

Anyone know much about this area?

That area is within commuting distance of Letterkenny, Derry City, Strabane, and perhaps Omagh...


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

I don't think much of the Strabane/Lifford area-certainly not for investment purposes. 

Yellow Reg Brigade-my own personal slang for those who live in the six counties and have their cars registered as such. Note that I am not trying to be offensive.


----------



## extopia (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

I think most visitors from the six counties prefer seaside locations. In fact Bundoran couldn't survive without this trade. 

Never been to Ballyliffen. But Dunfanaghy is completely overbuilt with holiday homes, no?


----------



## podd (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

Have you ever been around the Redcastle area, on the Lough Foyle coast?

Any info about that area...?


----------



## Virginiaman (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

mostly holiday holmes in the Redcastle Area,


----------



## Sheedy11 (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

Podd,

My own belief is that Donegal Town is a certainty in Co. Donegal. Currently a lot of commercial / retail planning applications in train - granted there has been problems with objections primarily due to narrow minded people.
I think once these applications are approved the area will develop to its true potential. Plus Government decentralisation???
The town is in a great location - 20/25 mins Leterkenny, 40mins Derry, 30/35 mins Sligo. Always been a good tourist destination during summer months.
Hopefully the government will do a good job and bring in some multinational to replace Abbotts.
Mark my words, if managed properly Donegal Town will be a vibrant town within 4-7 years.
I believe the area has got everything going for it.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

I would say you would be pushing it to make Letterkenny in 20-25 minutes and Derry in 40 minutes from Donegal Town.

Donegal Town-Letterkenny is 30 miles
Donegal Town-Derry is 60 miles

We don't have motorways in Donegal.


----------



## Sheedy11 (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

CCOVICH,
Give r take. Durations qouted were "Donegal" durations, if u know what I mean!!!!
By-pass planned for Ballybofey/Starnorlar I believe.


----------



## podd (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

This is why I wonder if the area just west of Strabane, not neccessarily Lifford  there's other villages around there such as Ballybofey and Convoy, would be up & coming places...

They're within 30 mins to Letterkenny, Derry City, Strabane, Donegal Town, and Omagh.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

Convoy is definitely not up and coming, and I don't know of any other villages that are desirable.

Ballybofey is a traffic nightmare, and I don't know of any major developments planned for the town, barring a bypass.

I don't know of many NI people actually living/renting in Donegal and commuting to NI.


----------



## podd (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

Thanks CCOVICH

Although they mightn't be up & coming areas, do you know if either Convoy or Castlefinn villages have any sort of negative image in any way?  

Or are they just quiet villages?


----------



## extopia (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

What exactly are you hoping to do, podd? Do you know these areas yourself? Nothing better than driving around and taking a look!


----------



## podd (25 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

No I don't know the area...that's why I was asking CCOVICH as he/she does appear to know the area...

Nothing wrong with asking a couple of questions to someone who does know the area...


----------



## CCOVICH (25 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*



			
				podd said:
			
		

> Or are they just quiet villages?



Yes.


----------



## podd (25 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

Thanks CCOVICH


----------



## extopia (25 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

Hope you didn't take me up wrong podd - just trying to get a sense of where exactly you were looking at or what kind of property as Donegal is a pretty big county.


----------



## Rose (25 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

Donegal is beautiful, but then I'm biased I grew up there many years ago and still go back regularly but not much work around but people seem to be able to make a living. Lots of new houses going up in the southern part of the county. I just love it. Good luck with the house hunting.


----------



## CCOVICH (25 Feb 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

Can I clarify one thing-is Podd looking at Donegal from an investment point of view or as an owner occupier?


----------



## zoe (6 Mar 2006)

*Killygordon*

Do any of you guys know a place called Killygordon, which I think is around that part of the country?

A couple I know who are hoping to buy a house for themselves asked if I knew it, but I don't think I've really heard of it before.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Mar 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

It is in east Donegal, not far from Ballybofey.  Donegal Creameries have some plant there.  Not much else to it.

Note that this is a Propery Investment thread.


----------



## zoe (6 Mar 2006)

*Re: Killygordon*

ok, thank you

Just hadn't heard of the town before.  

They had asked me if it was an ok place to live, and if there might be any problems there they should know about; but it sounds just like any other little Donegal town.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Mar 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

It's not a town-it's a village. Their football team were a bunch of thugs when I was growing up, other than that I don't know much about the place.


----------



## cward033 (8 Mar 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

Podd,

People who are investing in Donegal are predominantly investing in Letterkenny as this is the largest town. Personally, I feel that there is an oversupply of houses in Letterkenny at present. However, saying that if you are investing to rent, then you will still manage to get a house rented but it might take 2 to 3 weeks. The rents are also lower which is reflected in the lower purchase price. On average you would be looking at rent of Eur550-600 per month for a 3 bed house up to Eur720 for a 4/5 bed.
SW Donegal has been dealt significant job losses over the past few years with Abbotts and Magees in Donegal town and major loss of fishing jobs in Killybegs. However, things can only improve and for this reason, i think that this is a good area to invest-in for capital appreciation purposes but NOT necessarily for rental purposes.


----------



## Slim (9 Mar 2006)

*Re: Areas in Co.Donegal - to buy in - to avoid...??*

Podd

Convoy is growing as a satellite town for Letterkenny as is Ballybofey and Stranorlar - lots of new estates. Tescos just got planning permission for new store at Ballybofey. Very hard to move property at the middle to upper end secondhand. Castlefin is improving but its location at the border is hampering that. Anywhere along the coast is gold in terms of holiday homes and development. Most areas that are popular with NI holidaymakers have been ruined. One or two quieter areas still survive but are very expensive.

slim


----------



## _Paul_ (9 Mar 2006)

Slim,

have you heard why it's very hard to move property at the middle to upper end of the secondhand market?

Is the Tescos one of the small quicki-mart size shops (Spar size), or a full size Tesco store?


----------



## kate1234 (15 May 2007)

Yes Letterkenny seems the place with rental for 3 bed @150-00  a week


----------



## auto320 (15 May 2007)

podd said:


> And which areas of Co.Donegal are most avoiding?



Areas from Malin head to the Leitrim border


----------



## Misha (15 May 2007)

Gweedore might be the next big thing as I see that there are ambitious plans afoot to create a proper centre to the area :shops, tourist places,restuarants etc.Several million earmarked for the project.Rathmullen might be worth a look too.Dunfanaghy is too dear already.


----------

